# 2012 Olympics thread



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I love the opening shows for the olympics. Always so cool <3


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I was disappointed in the opening games. There normally so fantastic but this was kind of dull, except for the huge glowing rings. Plus, what was up with our uniforms?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't think anything will top the amazing art that was the opening ceremonies 4 years ago..truly anal-retentively planned & executed, and full of pleasant surprises as well.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

..was dissapointed in opening of the games aswell, I kept wondering what the kids were carring in, and it was kinda cool to see it was leaves for the olympic torch... o yea and the queen comming down with 007, if you believe that! wasnt worth TEVOing


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

did you guys enjoy the opening ceremony of the olympic games,i thought the fireworks was amazing but at what cost! the thing that bugs me is we are in a recession,how much did that display cost??? families are struggling to make ends meet and they can afford to put up a display like that,doesn"t add up,grrrrrrrr!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Graveyard, I expect the amount of money that will be coming in from visitors attending the games will more than offset what the fireworks cost


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

The best thing about the Olympics so far? US Volleyball player...


...Destiny Hooker.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm not a huge summer Olympics fan, but I did enjoy much of the uniquely British humor during the opening ceremony. Is anything going to top the opening ceremony at Beijing, I doubt it, but there were some quirky moments this year that only the Brits could pull off! That, and highlighting just how much they have influenced pop culture was fun in itself!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

graveyardmaster said:


> did you guys enjoy the opening ceremony of the olympic games,i thought the fireworks was amazing but at what cost! the thing that bugs me is we are in a recession,how much did that display cost??? families are struggling to make ends meet and they can afford to put up a display like that,doesn"t add up,grrrrrrrr!


I was watching NBC coverage a couple of days ago and they were talking to business owners of restaurants in the London downtown core. The managers were complaining that no one was coming into the core area of shops and other businesses. Everyone was staying within the Olympic areas and spending their monies there.

I mean we are already a week into the games and you would think that some of the people would like to see some of London, besides just the Olympic grounds. Cause I know I would. :jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

that was great hauntaholic!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Now what am I going to watch? I miss it already, with the back stories and all.


----------

